# Modesto



## Mademoiselle Juliett.

Hola!
Como se diria la siguiente frase en portugues:
haha pero que modesto que eres!
haha mas voce e mt modesto?!?


----------



## willy2008

Mademoiselle Juliett. said:


> Hola!
> Como se diria la siguiente frase en portugues:
> haha pero que modesto que eres!
> haha mas voce e mt modesto?!?


pode ser *que modesto que é *ou  *que simples que é você.*


----------



## Sophie_C

Mas que modesto que tu és/ que você é!


----------



## Outsider

"(Mas) como você é modesto!"


----------



## Tomby

Neste contexto se poderia usar a palavra "singelo"? 
Obrigado desde já! 
TT.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Neste contexto, que parece ser o de uma resposta ironica, ou uma brincadeira, em linguagem coloquial, creio que não.

Singelo é uma palavra mais "erudita", e usada mais para coisas e acontecimentos do que para pessoas, via de regra, pelo menos por aqui.

"A apresentação musical dos alunos do Conservatório foi muito singela."


----------



## Carfer

Em geral, também por aqui, Dona Chicória.
Singelo pode ser usado na acepção de simples (único, um só, o que não é dobrado), além de simples no sentido de simplicidade, puro, ingénuo, sem enfeites. Efectivamente, no exemplo que deu, singela comporta os sentidos de simples, pura, despretensiosa, ingénua. 
Ocasionalmente pode, porém, ser dito duma pessoa sincera, pouco pretensiosa,  no sentido em que também dizemos 'uma pessoa simples'. 
Com efeito, apesar dos pontos de contacto com a última acepção citada, no sentido de modesto não costumo ouvir.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado pelas respostas. 
Eu sou cauteloso com a palavra "simples" porque tenho medo de criar confusão já que em espanhol, "simple", entre vários significados quer dizer mentecapto, de mentalidade reduzida, tolo, bobo e assim por diante. 
Sei que estamos a falar de duas línguas neolatinas mas distintas e talvez por associação de ideias seja um "falso amigo" para mim. 
Cumprimentos! 

*Simple: [acepção 7]. adj. Mentecato, abobado. *
*© DRAE*


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá

Tem razão, Carfer, meu exemplo resultou ambiguo, porque aqui também pode significar as outras acepções que apontou (ingênuo, despretencioso, simples).

TT
Aqui se diz , coloquialmente, "Pessoa Simples" para pessoas menos instruídas, ou pobres , mas nunca vi usado para falta de inteligência.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals tem razão na prevenção que faz. Não digo que usemos muito 'simples' na acepção de tolo, pessoa de pouca inteligência e talvez por isso a advertência faça menos sentido em Portugal do que em Espanha. Mas, na verdade, 'simples' também pode ser usada nesse sentido
Sou muito pouco versado nestas matérias, mas não há um ditado bíblico que diz "Bem-aventurados os simples, porque deles será o reino dos Céus"? Ou estou a citar mal?


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Eu sou cauteloso com a palavra "simples" porque tenho medo de criar confusão já que em espanhol, "simple", entre vários significados quer dizer mentecapto, de mentalidade reduzida, tolo, bobo e assim por diante.


Em português chama-se "simplório" a uma pessoa pouco inteligente ou sem importância.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado Outsider! 
Acontece que "simples" neste contexto me faz recordar "simple" (castelhano) e "ximple" (catalão, pronunciação do *x* entre "*sh*ow" inglês e "*ch*ato" espanhol) com idêntico significado.
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> Eu sou cauteloso com a palavra "simples" porque tenho medo de criar confusão já que em espanhol, "simple", entre vários significados quer dizer mentecapto, de mentalidade reduzida, tolo, bobo e assim por diante.
> Sei que estamos a falar de duas línguas neolatinas mas distintas e talvez por associação de ideias seja um "falso amigo" para mim.
> Cumprimentos!
> 
> *Simple: [acepção 7]. adj. Mentecato, abobado. *
> *© DRAE*


 Olá TT
Vê a acepção de «simples» no Priberam e concluirás que tens razão em usar de prudência no uso desta palavra.

Porém, podes empregá-la sem reticências sempre que não haja lugar a ambigüidades e, na maioria das vezes, não as há.
Um abrazo


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado pela dica. Sabe, por vezes acontecem situações constrangedoras, com palavras deste tipo e por essa razão eu rejeito usá-las porque tenho medo de ferir alguém. 
Já disse, faz algum tempo, que a palavra "parvo" em português pode ser um vitupério. Contrariamente em Espanha não tem essa conotação, simplesmente significa "pequeno". 
Sabe a amiga qual foi a segunda dica que me ensinaram quando iniciei os estudos de português? 
Eis: em Portugal use sempre o tratamento por "você" ou por "o senhor, a senhora" e tente não abusar do imperativo, modo verbal muito usado em Espanha. 
Outro abraço para si!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

No galego também utilizamos *sinxelo e parvo.* Sinxelo com a mesma acepção que adiantaron outros foristas, sem compicações, o que dizemos em espanhol, _sencillo_. Quanto a *parvo*, tem a significação de pouco inteligente, usasse de jeito coloquial, e é algo, não muito, despectivo. _Simplón_
Os falsos amigos abundam en todas partes.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Obrigado pela dica. Sabe, por vezes acontecem situações constrangedoras, com palavras deste tipo e por essa razão eu rejeito usá-las porque tenho medo de ferir alguém.
> Já disse, faz algum tempo, que a palavra "parvo" em português pode ser um vitupério. Contrariamente em Espanha não tem essa conotação, simplesmente significa "pequeno".
> Sabe a amiga qual foi a segunda dica que me ensinaram quando iniciei os estudos de português?
> Eis: em Portugal use sempre o tratamento por "você" ou por "o senhor, a senhora" e tente não abusar do imperativo, modo verbal muito usado em Espanha.
> Outro abraço para si!
> TT.


 Tem razão, Tombatossals. As situações constrangedoras acontecem quando menos esperamos.

Há que saber lidar com elas de forma elevada e elegante, como sempre tento fazer.

Um abraço bem português


----------

